# I'm screwed!



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So...I've officially ran out of of money. As in, I have none of my savings left, I can't work, and my disability is still up in the air. The worst part out of all of this is that I'm almost out of food for my dog. And I live with my mom again, so I asked her if I could borrow the money and she tells me "You'll just have to start feeding her our dog food". Well my mom feeds her dogs some pretty awful food. I beleive it's "Ol'Roy Kibbles and chunks" or something like that. I told her that it was not good food, but she doesn't seem to care. 

So as the title says I'm screwed! I don't know who's more screwed me, or my dog! lol Plus the fact that if I start feeding her the other dog's food, she's going to start stinking again with her awful gas. BAH! This sucks!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation....

But if it's a choice between bad food and no food I will go for the bad food as long as it won't kill the dog. 

If your mom is helping you out and giving you free dog food just take it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with John on this one man. I wish I could help you out.. maybe we can get all the members together and do a food drive for you? IDK.. but seems like a good idea to me. You're lucky to have your mom helping you out.. heck, when I had my dogs and stayed with my mom.. she would buy 50 lb bags of food and got mad if I ran out before I got paid and needed to give my dogs some of her food.. and she only had 3 chihuahuas! A bag of food would last her 2+ months at a time. Hmm... thinking on what we could do to help you out.. I know everyone is having a tough time right now... What brand do you feed your dog? Where do you get it from? This information would help us out, for starters.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That really sux. Sorry about your perdictiment. I hope things work soon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know your heart is in the right place Lady pt but I for one can not help anyone out. Just making it myself.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I know your heart is in the right place Lady pt but I for one can not help anyone out. Just making it myself.


I know Sharon.. that's why I said I know that everyone's having a rough time... PMing you when I finish typing this post, lol.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

"Beggers can't be choosers." Maybe you could mow a couple of lawns and earn some dogfood money.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe try posting a craigslist ad for work wanted?

Sometimes foodbanks have dog food. Our local one gives it out a couple times a month. I don't know the quality since they only give out donated food. If you decide to go go early or you might miss out.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation....
> 
> But if it's a choice between bad food and no food I will go for the bad food as long as it won't kill the dog.
> 
> If your mom is helping you out and giving you free dog food just take it.


:goodpost: Just feed the dog what she gets it wont kill her. You can also check with homeless shelters sometimes they have a vet and they will give you food, shots, heart worm tests etc as long as the dog is fixed and they even do that free.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ol Roy will not kill a dog. I fed it for years some long long time ago. Go on to a game dog forum and ask what they feed. 3/4 of them feed Ol Roy. I am unemployed and feeding 6 dogs on thier actual feed lol. Collect some cans, that should get you a nice bag o feed.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> "Beggers can't be choosers." Maybe you could mow a couple of lawns and earn some dogfood money.


agreed ... if there is a Smart n' Final in your area they have Nutra Nuggets there.. its cheap ($21-$22 for 40lb bag) and its not bad food.. much better than Ol' Roy


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is Ol' Roys dog food score

*Ol' Roy High Performance / Score 27 F*

this is Nutra Nuggets (found at Smart&final)

*Nutra Nuggets Super Premium Lamb Meal and Rice / Score 81 C *


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Also Kirkland is like 13 bucks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are options out there for handouts many dog rescue places will give out food to help you feed your dog but it is mostly likely to be cheap food. I agree beggars can't be choosers and if you have a way to feed your dog by getting cheap food then do it for now. If there comes to a point where you just can't take care of the dog then is hard as it might sound you should place the dog or maybe find some willing to foster the dog till you get back on your feet.

A few years ago my husband lost his job and it was devastating getting laid off like that and I found every program we qualified for and we did just fine for about 6 months till he fond work again. There are many programs out there like churches that hand out food boxes or find work. Food stamps are really easy to get and money for your bills and so on. we have all had rough times and we still found a way to take care of the dogs and us but you will have to work at it. I wish you the best.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe have a garage sale? Walk other people's dogs? Cut grass? Donate blood/plasma? All can be done for a bit of change. I agree kirkland food is cheap and much better then ol roy. But then again ol roy is bad, but it is better then NO food. THAT will kill your dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

If you have any butchers around you you may be able to get some scraps and feed him raw for a bit. We have a butcher right on the edge of town that will give us bones and scrap meat. The boys love him so much


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

kg420 said:


> If you have any butchers around you you may be able to get some scraps and feed him raw for a bit. We have a butcher right on the edge of town that will give us bones and scrap meat. The boys love him so much


Good one! I didnt think of this!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I found a place here in town that does sell dog bones, but I didn't think to ask if they sell scrap meats and packages for dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Our guy here is super awesome. He doesn't own any dogs so he welcomes us to them, then he doesn't have to dispose of it lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gonna call the shop I stopped in yesterday and ask em if they sell packages for dogs, other than bones.. they charge $1.96/lb for just bones for dogs... idk if that's good or not.. the place i used to go to in Ga gives the stuff away!

ETA: Just called the shop I went to yesterday and they don't sell pkgs with meat and stuff b/c they have someone that takes all their scraps  The other meat market here doesn't sell anything for dogs b/c all the meat they get has no bones in it! There are no other meat markets/butcher shops here in this town... oh, well.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Also Kirkland is like 13 bucks.


which one is this? here i pay $24/40lb bag of the Kirkland Lamb/Rice


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have a couple of papers that offer free ads. You could place an ad looking for scraps of meat from farmers that do their own butchering. Plus you could ask any hunters or fisherman if they have anything they want to get rid of.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea, I know beggers can't be choosers, and that's why I'll just have to feed her the food my mom has. It's just rough because my mom's b/f already doesn't like my dog as is, and this is just another thing for him to complain about. And as far as mowing other peoples lawns goes, I live in the country, so I can't really do that. And walking people's dogs is out because I can't walk. 

Thanks for the ideas guys, I'm not asking for any handouts or anything, just kinda needed to vent! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know how you feel sometimes a person just needs to let off steam. I'm sorry you are having hard times I guess we should all be thnakful for what we have. 

I think tho that there must be something you could do to make a few bucks. We have ads in the paper for putting craft projects together. Also sometimes they hire people just to spend time with housbound folks.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

See my only problem is, if I bring in any income, then they'll say I'm ineligible for disability. And if I don't get my disability then I won't be able to pay off the 250k I owe in medical bills. So it's a catch 22. 

I'm thinking about putting an add up on CL, offering to build custom computers.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is MN you can make a certain dollar amount and still get disablity. You really should check into the restrictions in your area. 

It worked the same way with welfare here. I did dog grooming and still was able to get food stamps and a small stipen each month. By small I mean around 50$ not much but it bought the dogs and cats supplies for the month.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a good idea Mikado! But what if someone is like "I want my dog cut and groomed" I have no clue how to cut a dogs hair! I mean...I'm sure I could figure it out, but the "figuring it out stage" could P a few people off! haha I'll have to look into the requirments to still qaullify for disability. See if I can't find something to bring in a little cash, so I don't feel so stuck. I've been going crazy in this house. I wanna go see my friends and just get out occasionally, and it sucks not being to do anything. I mean it would be nice if I could afford to spend 10 bucks on a six pack once a week! A man needs his beer *darnit! lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My dog went from eating premium high grade dog food to Alpo! lol That's what happens when you have a baby. lol


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> My dog went from eating premium high grade dog food to Alpo! lol That's what happens when you have a baby. lol


LOL I'm sure that wasn't the only thing that changed! Kids are a handlful! lol

My main concern with switching her to this other food is I'm cutting her from a food with good protein content, to a food with not so good protein content during this time of her life. I mean she's 13 mo, and I was under the impression that the second here of life is when they put there muscle on. So will this effect her muscle?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

cEElint said:


> which one is this? here i pay $24/40lb bag of the Kirkland Lamb/Rice


The puppy bag costs 13... I think the Adult bag is the same in my area but I could be wrong..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wingman said:


> LOL I'm sure that wasn't the only thing that changed! Kids are a handlful! lol
> 
> My main concern with switching her to this other food is I'm cutting her from a food with good protein content, to a food with not so good protein content during this time of her life. I mean she's 13 mo, and I was under the impression that the second here of life is when they put there muscle on. So will this effect her muscle?


I would say it's better than starving.  You could try supplementing the food with eggs though, they are a good source of protein. You could also try some other raw feeding options as mentioned.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

With the egg thing I've read mixed reviews. I've heard people that say feed only egg shell, I've heard people say feed whole eggs. So what is it? Shells or whole egg?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

People will disagree with me but Vendetta has been getting a egg raw out of shell everyday for the last 14months. she is in good shape she has lots of enegery. She has a beauitful coat. her stool in normal and so she the amount she pees. she doesn't drink excessive amounts of water all in all her would say her health is good.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

YAY! Not so screwed anymore. I was working on building a new computer, buying parts here adn there, well I bit the bullet and sold all the stuff I had. So now I'll have enough cash to do some stuff, and I'ma buy her two 35lbs bags which should last her about 3 months! Which should be long enough for me to get back on my feet and get working again. Life always seems to work out...ha


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad everything worked out for you man! I was willing to purchase a bag for you thru your local vendor, had you provided me the information. But, all's well that ends well, right!? Keep us posted, please!


----------

